# College Football Playoff Predictions.



## hunting777

So after this being said. What is your playoff prediction?

I am not a UTE fan, but this really upsets me. I really hope that The UTES take it to Oregon. I really hope that they select the UTES.

Here is some interesting articles.

https://www.ksl.com/article/4668560...e-playoff-comment-gives-utes-added-motivation

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...rence-championship-games-playoff-implications


----------



## Critter

Utah isn't going to get in unless there are some big upsets on this weekend even if they wipe Oregon up and down the field.


----------



## taxidermist

Utah got the shaft when Urban was coaching and they went undefeated. As much as I'd like to see the Utes go to the playoffs, it wont happen. Utah seems to start slow and then pick up in the second half. If they went against LSU, Alabama, Ohio, or Clemson and played like that, they would never be able to get into the game.


I'd think the committee panel would take that into consideration and keep them out. Even though the Utes have ran higher point scores against opponents during the season. 


It's about Branding, and getting as many viewers they can. The NCAA wants close, competitive games, not blowouts IMO. 


I don't have a good feeling about todays game against the Ducks. If Herbert is on his game, the Utes secondary is to small to match up with the Ducks receivers. Moss didn't play worth crap last week and if he's shut down by the Ducks defense and doesn't get 100+ yards, well, it's over.


I'm calling it LSU and Clemson for the championship. Clemson by 3.


I hate to say it, but-- I'm predicting Oregon by 10. I sure hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Utah isn't going to get in unless there are some big upsets on this weekend even if they wipe Oregon up and down the field.


Actually, Utah's best chance of getting in is if everything plays out as chalk. Of course, we could use a Virginia upset of Clemson, but LSU and Ohio State losing won't help, and one of those would really hurt.

I can't make a prediction because I don't know who will win this weekend. But if Utah wins, they are a top 4 team in my mind.


----------



## 2full

I really, really hope the Utes can beat the Ducks tonite and at least have a chance to make the playoffs. 
The Rose Bowl with be a very nice second place prize for sure. 
But, I am worried that they choke like the game with Washington last year. 
So, if I was betting . ........my money would be on the Ducks.


----------



## RandomElk16

I'm a ducks fan... but also want W2U to eat words... so I am conflicted.


----------



## Catherder

RandomElk16 said:


> I'm a ducks fan... but also want W2U to eat words... so I am conflicted.


Yeah, someone has been a bit quiet around here on the subject. 

Utefan here, and I think they can do it tonight. It may not be a butt kicking, if for no other reason due to weather, but I think they can win.

After that? :noidea:

The one I would really like to see eat his words is that buffoon, Paul Finebaum from ESPN.


----------



## RandomElk16

Catherder said:


> The one I would really like to see eat his words is that buffoon, Paul Finebaum from ESPN.


He's a moron. I am surprised they give him a spot on GetUp.


----------



## Vanilla

Wait, Utah “choked” against Washington last year? 

I’ve never heard of an underdog playing with a backup QB and RB choking by playing a tight game down to the final play. That’s a weird take. 

Oregon is a good football team. I’ve never been more nervous as a fan for a game as I am for this one. Utes have everything they need to be successful, now just have to go do it. 

If they win tonight, they should be in the CFP, period.


----------



## 2full

Did i call it or what ??
They are getting embarrassed.


----------



## Critter

20 zip for Oregon at halftime. 

Utah shows promise at times only flush it down the toilet 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

2full said:


> Did i call it or what ??
> They are getting embarrassed.


Unbelievable, offensive line sucks, secondary sucks and Utah is getting outplayed big-time.


----------



## 2full

I really do want the Utes to win. 
When my brother and I were little my dad and my uncle each bought 2 season tickets to u of u football every year. We used to get to go once or twice a year with them. That was back in the 60's. We lived just off 7th East and on 7th South. Used to ride our bikes up to the U. 
Those were some good memories looking back. Used to love the salted p nuts dad would buy us. 
Hope they can wake up for the second half.


----------



## Vanilla

That was brutal. Tough game to get out coached and out played. Tip the hat to Oregon. They are a good team and played really well tonight.


----------



## BGD

Even worse that Oregon beat em at their own game - using tough defense and running the ball down their throat.


----------



## Vanilla

BGD said:


> Even worse that Oregon beat em at their own game - using tough defense and running the ball down their throat.


Had the thought watching the game: This must be what other fans feel like watching their team play Utah this year.

Great season for the Utes. Didn't end as I'd hoped, and that's disappointing, but this team was special and very fun to cheer on all year.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> That was brutal. Tough game to get out coached and out played. Tip the hat to Oregon. They are a good team and played really well tonight.


Injuries and a few dumb decisions cost Oregon. I think they could contend with these higher tier schools.

I didn't think Utah was ready, but I rarely do. Their offense, and who runs it(overrated QB's) always makes me nervous.


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> I think they [Oregon] could contend with these higher tier schools.


Agreed. I've been saying all year they were legit. They should get a chance this month to prove it. What a dumb system!



RandomElk16 said:


> I didn't think Utah was ready, but I rarely do. Their offense, and who runs it(overrated QB's) always makes me nervous.


Disagree. Utah is a good team this year. Just got beat tonight. It happens in sports and in life. No need to pretend like the last three months never happened.


----------



## taxidermist

Oregon came out to WIN. Utah came out thinking they were entitled to win the conference. All the hype on the sports networks about how Utah will pound the ball with Moss and Huntly's ability to run and throw. I think it went to their heads! 


Oregon had nothing to loose. Utah had everything to loose. And yes, I believe Utah was outcoached the first half! (shut it off and reloaded some 357 at the half)


It sucks the Utes didn't get it together (Ludwig) after the 1st quarter and play ball like they have been known to play. I honestly think the Utes staff was in shock and awe as to what was happening to them. 


Oh well, I'll still support them and wait to see what next season brings.


----------



## BPturkeys

Pretty simple, the best team won. Utah has weakness(O-line and D-secondary) that Oregon could exploit. Oregon is a very good team...bigger, faster, tougher and smarter than this years Utes. Utah and all the Utah sports teams...Jazz, Utes, RSL, BYU is still a smaller fish in a big pond.


----------



## Iron Bear

I guess I should apologize to Ute fans because I made the mistake of caring and rooting for the Ute’s. I even watched the game except for 3rd quarter where things apparently turned around. But I turned the game back on to watch the 4th sealing Utah’s fate. 

While I’m at it I’m sorry to Jazz fans also. I’ve given up on them so the season should turn out alright. Oh and the Dolphins too.


----------



## Catherder

BPturkeys said:


> Pretty simple, the best team won. Utah has weakness(O-line and D-secondary) that Oregon could exploit.


Agree with this analysis. Plus the injury to Blackmon hurt mightily. I also thought Oregon out schemed/coached us last night. I think we are better than we showed but props to the Ducks. It's too bad they won't get a playoff invite either, but such is the current setup. (ugh)


----------



## Catherder

Iron Bear said:


> While I'm at it I'm sorry to Jazz fans also. I've given up on them so the season should turn out alright.


Ouch, the Jazz. :sad:

Now, that is depressing. I wish ice fishing would hurry up and arrive so I can ignore sports more easily.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Disagree. Utah is a good team this year. Just got beat tonight. It happens in sports and in life. No need to pretend like the last three months never happened.


Who in the pac has a great defense that Utah shined against? The best defenses are the Utes and the Ducks.

I think Huntley is overhyped. Like Wilson was. I didn't say they aren't a good team - but not ready for CFP isn't an understatement. You honestly believe they can compete with a team like Georgia or LSU?

Not this season.


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> You honestly believe they can compete with a team like Georgia or LSU?
> 
> Not this season.


Yes, I honestly believe that they could compete with those two teams. Or anyone else. There were issues last night, and they clearly didn't play up to their potential. It happens. Favorites lose all the time. I'm not going to make this more than what it is: one game where they were out-coached, out-played, and beaten.

But they could play with anyone. I don't only believe it, I'm certain of it.


----------



## taxidermist

Vanilla said:


> Yes, I honestly believe that they could compete with those two teams. Or anyone else. There were issues last night, and they clearly didn't play up to their potential. It happens. Favorites lose all the time. I'm not going to make this more than what it is: one game where they were out-coached, out-played, and beaten.
> 
> But they could play with anyone. I don't only believe it, I'm certain of it.


They could play with any other team. Just like a one year old Lab could compete with a hunt test champion Lab. It will get its A$$ kicked, but it can compete. Oregon proved that last night.


----------



## Catherder

I think that our defense is good enough for prime time, and I would even submit that Huntley is good enough, but our o-line would consistently be exposed against the very best competition. As they go, so goes Huntley. So, I would say (with a sad face) we weren't quite a playoff team. 

That said, this is pretty rarefied air to be in and once the sting of last night wears off, a heck of a fun ride. Good luck to the team in the future and for a lot of them, their NFL careers.


----------



## Vanilla

One game means more than a 12 game season for this knee jerk society we live in. Georgia lost at home to freaking South Carolina! South Carolina is on par with Colorado, maybe. Prisoners of the moment. I won't be one.

But if we are taking about the playoffs, why are we talking about the fake playoff and not the REAL playoff going on right now?

*GO WILDCATS!!!! *


----------



## Vanilla

Anyone else watching Georgia get blasted? This is the 4th game of theirs I’ve watched this year. I assure you Utah is on par or better than this team. Yes, I’m certain of this.

I’m not sure Georgia’s offense could even score on Utah.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Anyone else watching Georgia get blasted? This is the 4th game of theirs I've watched this year. I assure you Utah is on par or better than this team. Yes, I'm certain of this.
> 
> I'm not sure Georgia's offense could even score on Utah.


We can ignore injuries...

I will highlight the fact that you said Utah could compete with LSU. Since you clearly watched that game, there is ZERO chance Utah could have done anything to LSU.

And yes, one loss Georgia looked rough playing a team that was that freaking good, and having the injuries they had. Either of those teams would beat Utah.

I don't have short memory loss. I am a big advocate for the pac-12. You can't say "It's one game" about Utah then blast Georgia. Pick your battle.

My point was when Utah faced a high caliber team like Oregon, they bombed. Not just a little bit. Oregon whooped on them for 4 quarters. Jake Fromm is Weber State and Huntley is your local Jr High/Middle School QB. Then Joe is the Patriots.

I'm typically a Ute and Pac defender. But it was pretty clear already this week who is real and who isn't. The Ute's lost in typical Ute fashion when they aren't legit. It's been extremely obvious the years they are a championship caliber team, and this year wasn't one of those.


----------



## Vanilla

I stopped reading your post after you said I’m talking about one game for Georgia. No reason to debate things that were never part of the narrative. Go back and read my post again.


----------



## CPAjeff

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> I stopped reading your post after you said I'm talking about one game for Georgia. No reason to debate things that were never part of the narrative. Go back and read my post again.


I read your post.. You talked about Georgia being whooped (by one of the clear favorites to win it all) and said you watched 4 of their games this year and Utah is as good, and talked about their loss to South Carolina.

You also said we look at 1 game in a 12 game season. The only teams Utah faced that ended up ranked, they lost. I have carry-over concerns from Utah because when they are "good" like this year, they will just try and do the exact same thing next year and hope for a different outcome. That's the routine.

They could have had a chance to prove me wrong. That's more than "just one game"-likely was a playoff play in game.

It was the biggest game. That's the entire point about them not being ready.


----------



## Vanilla

If Utah does the exact same thing next year and are a top 5 team playing in the conference championship game again, I’ll take it! 

Not sure what more you can ask for? 

That is rarefied air around these parts. These are the good old days of Utah football.


----------



## Critter

Ok, now that Utah is out of it who do you think is going to be number 1 at the end? 

With LSU being ranked #1 and playing #4 Oklahoma and Ohio St playing #3 Clemson it could be a little bit of a toss up the way that I am thinking. 

In my book LSU beats Oklahoma, and the Ohio St and Clemson game is the one to watch. On this game I am taking Clemson with LSU beating Clemson for the championship in the title game.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Well, again the Pathetic-12 proved to be pretty dang pathetic...and, though the Utes had me hoping again, they proved to be unworthy. If only the Pathetic-12 could have given the Utes a tough game or two before the championship, we all would have known earlier. Truth is neither Oregon or Utah belonged in the CFP conversation and, in a lot of ways, I am thankful that Oregon saved Utah the embarrassment of playing LSU! The truth is that Utah never beat a good team, and they only played one! The teams on their schedule did them no help in preparing them for that one tough contest.

What bugs me, though, is that the Utes are now playing who? Texas? How many games have they lost?

Take me back to the Mountain West where our bowl game was at least worth watching...pathetic!


----------



## RandomElk16

wyoming2utah said:


> Well, again the Pathetic-12 proved to be pretty dang pathetic...and, though the Utes had me hoping again, they proved to be unworthy. If only the Pathetic-12 could have given the Utes a tough game or two before the championship, we all would have known earlier. Truth is neither Oregon or Utah belonged in the CFP conversation and, in a lot of ways, I am thankful that Oregon saved Utah the embarrassment of playing LSU! The truth is that Utah never beat a good team, and they only played one! The teams on their schedule did them no help in preparing them for that one tough contest.
> 
> What bugs me, though, is that the Utes are now playing who? Texas? How many games have they lost?
> 
> Take me back to the Mountain West where our bowl game was at least worth watching...pathetic!


See.. but you are flat annoying about it. You and Paul Finebaum could date in another life.

Aww yes.. the Mountain West. How did they finish?


----------



## Catherder

wyoming2utah said:


> Take me back to the Mountain West where our bowl game was at least worth watching...pathetic!


The MWC bowl (or should I say bowel) opponents.

Kent St. 
Central Michigan
BYU
Georgia St.
Warshington
Warshington St.

The very best of them were the Utes midseason schedule. The rest? Yawn. I'm most familiar with those teams from reading about them in the Bottom 10. 
Isn't a golden flash when you try to light a fart with a lighter?


----------



## CPAjeff

The CFP will be interesting this year . . . 

I think Oklahoma will give LSU a challenge - Jalen Hurts is such a stud, but I think LSU will come away with the win. I hope Clemson crushes Ohio State - mostly because I hate that when people say they went to Ohio State, they say it "Thee Ohio State" - losers. 

LSU vs Clemson for the National Championship with LSU coming out on top. However, no matter what happens, I can say "Go Tigers" and stay true to my bandwagoning ways. 

#GeauxTigers 
#GoTigers 
#itsallthesame


----------



## wyoming2utah

And, if the Utes were in the MWC? Who could/would they be playing in a bowl game? Sure as heck would not have been a 5-loss team!

The Pac-12 sucks...when are you guys going to admit that? They had two decent teams and nothing after that! 

What have the Utes gained from being in the PAC-12? A 5-loss team in a bowl game? Yep, that's pathetic! Maybe Utah will one day win the championship and get in the Rose Bowl...that would be great. But, then again, maybe they will be like Arizona and not get there in 40+ years.


----------



## Catherder

wyoming2utah said:


> And, if the Utes were in the MWC? Who could/would they be playing in a bowl game? Sure as heck would not have been a 5-loss team!


Yeah, like one loss Boise St this year. What was Warshingtons record again?


----------



## Catherder

Playoff predictions.

1. LSU over OU in a rout. Pathetic Oregon would have given the Tigers a better game. :neutral:
2. I'll take Ohio St. over Clemson in a very close game. 

Buckeyes win in the final, shocking the world.


----------



## PBH

the last number of pages of this thread are a great example of the problem of college football at the highest level. Champions are "assigned" by a committee.

Because teams (as pointed out by Oregon coach Cristobal) schedule down to appease...


....or, schedule to minimize risk of loss because of a flawed ranking system. Ie: Utah scheduling BYU, Northern Illinois, and Idaho State. 

The only way to truly know what teams are the best is to expand the playoff system more like the FCS system (20 team playoff). Go Weber.




Predictions? Pft.
I'll tell you that I hope Clemson, and the ACC win it all. Go Dabo.


----------



## Vanilla

wyoming2utah said:


> And, if the Utes were in the MWC? Who could/would they be playing in a bowl game? Sure as heck would not have been a 5-loss team!


Hahaha! Ooops. Math is hard.

And PBH, I was totally going to "like" your post until I got to the Clemson part. Dabo has turned into a whiny little baby the last year. I used to really like him. Used to...


----------



## RandomElk16

wyoming2utah said:


> And, if the Utes were in the MWC? Who could/would they be playing in a bowl game? Sure as heck would not have been a 5-loss team!
> 
> The Pac-12 sucks...when are you guys going to admit that? They had two decent teams and nothing after that!
> 
> What have the Utes gained from being in the PAC-12? A 5-loss team in a bowl game? Yep, that's pathetic! Maybe Utah will one day win the championship and get in the Rose Bowl...that would be great. But, then again, maybe they will be like Arizona and not get there in 40+ years.


First. Let's answer your question without context. They have gained money.

Second part is had they won, they would have been in the CFP.

Now.... MWC had one perceptibly decent team. That's it.

So we are playing for bowl games? (your argument now which btw, Oregon plays the Rose Bowl vs Wisconsin), or the CFP which was your argument earlier?

I can tell you exactly what playoff consideration a 1 loss MWC team gets, Boise is ranked 19th. Congrats on the Bowl game vs... oh yeah! A 5 loss team from the conference you hate! Yay. An undefeated team in MWC doesn't get a championship either (Utes).

So.... there is no benefit from the MWC which is subpar teams playing other subpar teams vs the pac-12 which is good teams across the board (you know who i don't mean) playing other good teams with usually 2 very good teams each year.

The east conferences just happen to have 1 GREAT team. I have said this before. the floor on most of them is much lower than the Pac. Hell, the Beavers could beat some of their teams.


----------



## RandomElk16

I predict LSU defeats Ohio in the Championship.

Not really sure why. While Oklahoma could shock LSU, betters money says they won't. Outside of that though I really think the top 3 seeds are a coin toss. Lots of unknowns from Clemson with their MWC-esque schedule. Half the Pac could beat that schedule most years.

LSU has been tested heavily this year, while on paper Ohio looks the best. Excited for this one boys!!


----------



## Vanilla

*Wildcats on to the semi-finals in the real playoff. *


----------



## 2full

I'm taking LSU to win it all. They are fun to watch and very talented. 
Plus, I was born in Louisiana........ A LONG time ago. 

And for sure:. GO WILDCATS.


----------



## hunting777

Vanilla said:


> *Wildcats on to the semi-finals in the real playoff. *


I think this next game is going to be a real challenge. James Madison has a great team. Looking at all their previous games. Seems like they have a high scoring offense. But I do however see Weber State winning it. It will be a close game.


----------



## Critter

It was sad to see the Wildcats forget to show up for their game the other day, or were they just outclassed? 

It also looks like Oklahoma forgot to show up for their game this after noon. LSU had their way with them and looks like they are going to be hard to beat this year. 

Now for Clemson and Ohio State.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Yes, I honestly believe that they could compete with those two teams. Or anyone else. There were issues last night, and they clearly didn't play up to their potential. It happens. Favorites lose all the time. I'm not going to make this more than what it is: one game where they were out-coached, out-played, and beaten.
> 
> But they could play with anyone. I don't only believe it, I'm certain of it.


So... You still think Utah was beating LSU yesterday?

They would have been mauled. I love the Pac, but 0 percent chance Utah can handle that LSU team.

Now.. if they played Clemson or Ohio yesterday, maybe. They both played awful. It took a lot of luck for Clemson to pull that off. Very sloppy game all around.


----------



## 2full

First off, I am NOT an Ohio State fan at all......or a Clemson fan either. 
That said:
Clemson got very lucky for sure. 
Ohio State got hosed badly on a couple of calls.


----------



## Catherder

RandomElk16 said:


> So... You still think Utah was beating LSU yesterday?
> 
> They would have been mauled. I love the Pac, but 0 percent chance Utah can handle that LSU team.
> 
> Now.. if they played Clemson or Ohio yesterday, maybe. They both played awful. It took a lot of luck for Clemson to pull that off. Very sloppy game all around.


I think our D would have performed a couple of TD's better and the offense would have been a wash compared to Oklahoma. So that would leave us with, uh,um,......49-28. Ok, still a butt kicking.-O,-

LSU looked very impressive yesterday. How would an MWC champ have done though?

All I would say on the other game, besides it was exciting, was that OSU sure didn't get any breaks from the refs in the 50:50 calls. I thought the targeting call was bogus and it essentially turned the momentum of the game on its head. The overturned fumble could have gone either way.


----------



## Vanilla

Nobody would have beaten LSU yesterday. But even LSU hadn’t yet played at the level they played in that first half yesterday. 

And yes, I still believe Utah on any given Saturday could play with any team in the country, including the 4 teams that played in the CFP yesterday. I never guaranteed victory over every team in the country, so let’s stop making it about things I never said.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Nobody would have beaten LSU yesterday. But even LSU hadn't yet played at the level they played in that first half yesterday.
> 
> And yes, I still believe Utah on any given Saturday could play with any team in the country, including the 4 teams that played in the CFP yesterday. I never guaranteed victory over every team in the country, so let's stop making it about things I never said.


Did you read your own quote?

"Yes, I honestly believe that they could compete with those two teams. Or anyone else. There were issues last night, and they clearly didn't play up to their potential. It happens. Favorites lose all the time. I'm not going to make this more than what it is: one game where they were out-coached, out-played, and beaten.

But they could play with anyone. I don't only believe it, I'm certain of it."

So they couldn't beat Oregon, they wouldn't have beat LSU... What any given Saturday would they win on?

You and I have agreed a ton on the PAC-12 and I have been an advocate for them. I think Oregon and Utah could compete from the 4 seed down on a given Saturday. You disagreed with me saying they weren't ready this year. Had they have showed up against Oregon(they did not), they would have then been embarrassed by LSU. I am simply backing up my earlier statement that I truly don't believe they were equipped for the CFP this year.


----------



## Vanilla

Yes, I know what my own quote said, and that’s exactly why I said don’t make this about things I never said. 

Saying I think a team can compete is not saying they would beat LSU yesterday. Those two statements are not the same. 

And yes, I still think Utah at it’s best could compete with any school in the country. Unfortunately we didn’t see their best against Oregon, so we never got to find out for sure. 

And yes, LSU playing the way they did in the first half against OU would have beaten anyone in the country.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Yes, I know what my own quote said, and that's exactly why I said don't make this about things I never said.
> 
> Saying I think a team can compete is not saying they would beat LSU yesterday. Those two statements are not the same.
> 
> And yes, I still think Utah at it's best could compete with any school in the country. Unfortunately we didn't see their best against Oregon, so we never got to find out for sure.
> 
> And yes, LSU playing the way they did in the first half against OU would have beaten anyone in the country.


It's not the same as saying the can beat, you are correct.

But if they weren't gonna beat that LSU team (they weren't), and they couldn't beat Oregon... how does that not back up the claim they weren't ready?

Could they win on a given Saturday? Sure.. but you need to be able to do that on 3 given Saturdays in a row against top competition. This year they were not good enough to do that.


----------



## Critter

Someone needs to run up to the UofU and see if the football team is watching what is going on down in Texas

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

They sure as He!! Didn't show up again. 
Just like the Oregon game. No offensive line at all.


----------



## BGD

These last two games make the rest of the season feel like a sham. And to think I thought they might Be worthy of the playoff. I am sorry, but these last two losses have erased any positivity I was feeling about the Utes season.


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> Someone needs to run up to the UofU and see if the football team is watching what is going on down in Texas
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


They need to check to see if the team still has a pulse. They really laid an egg tonight. It was tough to watch.

Do you celebrate a TOTP when you are commenting on your team getting it's a*& kicked like that?


----------



## Critter

Well, it looks like Oregon has won the Rose Bowl.


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> Well, it looks like Oregon has won the Rose Bowl.


Well, that's good. W2U won't gloat too much after last nights debacle.


----------



## HighNDry

As I'm having eggs for breakfast this morning, I wonder about the term used in sports when a team is doing bad that they laid an egg. Just where does it come from and how did it enter sports vocabulary? Does it mean the team just sat there?

Anyway, Huntley and Utah didn't come out smelling like a rose but Huntley's comments about BYU ("That team is poo poo.") have hauntingly come echoing back. Utah did not just lay an egg the last two games, they just sat on the field and filled the stadium full of, in Huntley's own words: Poo poo!

Lets be honest here: PAC12 South really is mediocre. Utah was the cream that rose to the top. The national college football scene is always trying to get a PAC12 team in the mix so Utah became the darling. They ranked Utah high in hopes that the cry of the SEC being the most dominate conference could be lessened just a bit. Once Utah met teams with winning records and tradition they stunk it up. Plain and simple. Twist it, turn it, spin it however you want, there is a smell here and it's not coming off Great Salt Lake's 150 years of pickled sewage.


----------



## RandomElk16

HighNDry said:


> Lets be honest here: PAC12 South really is mediocre. Utah was the cream that rose to the top. The national college football scene is always trying to get a PAC12 team in the mix so Utah became the darling. They ranked Utah high in hopes that the cry of the SEC being the most dominate conference could be lessened just a bit.


It's weird people don't realize the Mississippi's, Vanderbuilt, Kentucky, S. Carolina, Arkansas, Mizzou... All in the SEC and all suck.

They have 1 great team and 2 teams that can be really good, coupled with big boosters. The media hype and bias around them for years also helped their recruiting substantially(they were the only ones allowed in big bowl games). That's hard to beat out. They also play some of the easiest schedules in football year over year.

Georgia can usually run the East, while Bama toughest opponent is usually a multi-loss LSU team.

It's an overhyped conference when really, most of the time it's about 1 team (whichever one Saban is coaching that year).

Big 10 lost their 2 biggest bowl games.. Typically they are just Ohio State playing teams like Rutgers and Maryland. People think the Michigans are hard, not sure why. Mich St is hyped because of their bball team maybe? While Michigan has won what in 70 years? Really it's just Ohio State there.

I dream of the world where teams play tougher out of conference schedules, and where the last 3 weeks don't magically hold more weight than the first 8. There is for sure a short term bias in the end. Some teams have to finish the season with a really tough conference championship game while others get a pass. It's a really weird system, with too many teams.


----------



## Vanilla

HighNDry said:


> The national college football scene is always trying to get a PAC12 team in the mix so Utah became the darling. They ranked Utah high in hopes that the cry of the SEC being the most dominate conference could be lessened just a bit.


Do you really believe this? Or is this just a post having fun with the situation? I can't tell, that's why I ask. If it's just a post to talk some smack and get Utah fans riled up, well, well done coming up with something crazy. But if you REALLY believe the "national college football scene" is trying to hold up the PAC 12 to diminish the SEC, well, then I feel bad for how out of touch with reality that take is.



HighNDry said:


> Twist it, turn it, spin it however you want, there is a smell here and it's not coming off Great Salt Lake's 150 years of pickled sewage.


BYU fans...still bitter? If Utah and the Pac 12 South are so mediocre, what does that make the last decade for the kuugs? They so poo poo...


----------



## Vanilla

And yes, Utah sucked it up. Yes, I'm a frustrated fan. Yes, they still had a great season. Yes, they've still won 9 in a row over a certain team. 

Yes, that means something, especially when that fan base comes crawling out of their swamp at Rice-Eccles Stadium South in Provo.


----------



## Catherder

HighNDry said:


> They ranked Utah high in hopes that the cry of the SEC being the most dominate conference could be lessened just a bit.


It's too bad that it isn't true. That douche Finebaum would be out of a job.

Yes, the Alamo bowl was poo poo. Not much to sugarcoat really. If I can think of a bright side it is this. The local media hype should be a lot more tolerable next year as both the Utes and Kuugs soiled their Depends in the postseason this year. Both fan bases are bummed. The mount Whittingham declaration will have to wait and cougarfans appear to want to run Sitake and his staff out of town after gifting the Hawaii bowl to their opponent.

Maybe it'll be safe to turn on sportstalk radio again.


----------



## CPAjeff

It's nice being a bangwagoner - have I ever said that before?!?!

Go Tigers!
Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> It's nice being a bangwagoner - have I ever said that before?!?!
> 
> Go Tigers!
> Geaux Tigers!


Go(eaux) Tigers!


----------



## HighNDry

Vanilla said:


> Do you really believe this? Or is this just a post having fun with the situation? I can't tell, that's why I ask. If it's just a post to talk some smack and get Utah fans riled up, well, well done coming up with something crazy. But if you REALLY believe the "national college football scene" is trying to hold up the PAC 12 to diminish the SEC, well, then I feel bad for how out of touch with reality that take is.
> 
> BYU fans...still bitter? If Utah and the Pac 12 South are so mediocre, what does that make the last decade for the kuugs? They so poo poo...


I just having some fun. I do think those who vote on rankings (coaches, media) do look to take the best teams out of some of the conferences even when their conference is not as good as it historically has been. There are several teams in the top 10 to 15 rankings that I thought would beat Utah if they played them even with Utah's 5 ranking. It just seemed high when I glanced at some of the other teams. I know they have to go by win/loss record and as we found out with Texas, that isn't necessarily an honest indicator.

I'm really not sure how Utah got thumped by Oregon and Texas. They were beating most teams they played this year quite easily. I watched the Rose Bowl and I didn't think Wisconsin or Oregon played better than what I'd seen Utah play during the year.

I guess it's fun to pile on when a program hits a low. Kind of like 9 losses and the 10th coming first game of the season next year for Y fans.

We all have to take our shots when we get them...or I guess we could try to just not comment when the foe is on a low.

I'm beginning to wonder what feels worse: Knowing your rival will beat you every year, your independent and have nothing substantial to play for, or getting close to the top and then crashing and burning when it really counts. Right now, neither sounds all that fun.


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> It's nice being a bangwagoner - have I ever said that before?!?!
> 
> Go Tigers!
> Geaux Tigers!


Guess what Jeff!?

My boss is from lewyseeana!! That's a free ticket to the bandwagon for me!! Geaux Tigers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

HighNDry said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what feels worse: Knowing your rival will beat you every year, your independent and have nothing substantial to play for, or getting close to the top and then crashing and burning when it really counts. Right now, neither sounds all that fun.


Good question. Here is my take, FWIW.

1. The Utes season this year is similar to eating a fantastic meal at your favorite restaurant but then getting a bad case of food poisoning afterwards.

2. The cougarfan situation is similar to a case of having osteoarthritis in both knees, with a low grade, constant pain that never goes away, although some days are better than others. There is also the haunting thought that it didn't used to be that way long ago.

3. The bandwagoner situation is similar to eating at McDonalds every day. You know what you'll get and it will be filling, but it is never as satisfying as victory after a little suffering first.


----------



## CPAjeff

^^^^ That’s some funny stuff!

I’ll take those golden arches over food poisoning and osteoarthritis knees every day of the week!

#bigmacsforlife


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve made jambalaya and gumbo in the last week. That pretty much makes me Louisianan. Unless it doesn’t. I could do boiled peanuts too.


----------



## Catherder

CPAjeff said:


> ^^^^ That's some funny stuff!
> 
> I'll take those golden arches over food poisoning and osteoarthritis knees every day of the week!
> 
> #bigmacsforlife


We could get more clinical and deduce that the bandwagoner will also get fat and diabetic from the Mickey D's diet of sedentary fandom.

But hey, who am I kidding. I love Jambalaya too and really don't care to see whiney Dabo win another championship.


----------



## BigT

Catherder said:


> We could get more clinical and deduce that the bandwagoner will also get fat and diabetic from the Mickey D's diet of sedentary fandom.
> 
> But hey, who am I kidding. I love Jambalaya too and really don't care to see whiney Dabo win another championship.


I'm with you there too... Though I would love to hear the LSU fans chant "LSU LSU LSU..." rather than "SEC SEC SEC..."

Who doesn't love Coach O?


----------



## hunting777

What a great game last night!!!!! It seemed that LSU had a slow start to me. But what a finish!


----------



## Critter

Clemson had LSU's number for the first quarter, it is also what a lot of commentators said would happen as far as Clemson's defense. Then LSU figured it out, not completely but enough. 

It was a better game than I actually thought it was going to be.


----------



## Vanilla

My jambalaya and gumbo paid off. The price we pay as fans of our teams. 

Geaux Tigers! (For this week)


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!

Geaux Tigers!!! 

Hey Catherder, I'm headed to the land of golden arches for lunch - would you like anything?!?!


----------



## Catherder

Sure, I will take a Fillet-o-fish and a large Doctor Pepper. 8)

Last night I went to my daughters dance recital and subsequently wolfed down a bunch of Little Ceasers pizza afterwards as I was watching the 2nd half of the game. (Ceasers is the pizza version of Mickey D's.) I actually thought of you. 

Slight indigestion but at least I didn't get food poisoning. :smile:


----------

